# GM Roberto Presas



## MJS (Mar 10, 2008)

A short clip of GM Roberto Presas!

[yt]IJgvNgcXPrc[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 10, 2008)

Real nice!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2008)

Great! We don't get to see very much of him.


----------

